# Tin-Boats Breakfast Get-To-Gether- Sign-up List



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2009)

Date: December 29, 2009 - 10AM

Time & Place: 

White Horse Diner
50 S. White Horse Pike
Berlin, NJ
(856-753-8863)


Who else is coming?

1. Anthony (ACarbone624)
2. Denny (BassAddict)
3. Charlie (Shamoo)
4. Bill (Bcritch)
5. Dave (Captain Ahab)
6. Tom (njTom)
7. Rob (boathauler)


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2009)

You know ill be there, and might even bring Sue along! Shes interested in checking out that pink dress at the farmers market :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2009)

If I didn't have to werk the next day, I would spend that money required to drive out there just to have a free breakfast and guarantee Bassaddict's name was changed to Sue. Man this is so tempting..


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2009)

Popeye said:


> If I didn't have to werk the next day, I would spend that money required to drive out there just to have a free breakfast and guarantee Bassaddict's name was changed to Sue. Man this is so tempting..



LMAO :LOL2: Quit your job!! Just think how satisfying it will be to sign onto tinboats and see the name Sue besides all my posts!!! After all an opportunity like this only comes along once in a life time!!!!


----------



## njTom (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I may take the short ride and meet you guys for breakfast.


----------



## fish devil (Dec 16, 2009)

:twisted: Sorry guys can't make it. Once again work gets in the way. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2009)

I will be there - add me to your list of shame


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 17, 2009)

Just to add to the list my brother rob (boathauler) will be there too


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2009)

njTom said:


> I think I may take the short ride and meet you guys for breakfast.



Looking forward to meeting you.

Don't worry Bassaddict has plenty of money to buy us all breakfast.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Sorry guys can't make it. Once again work gets in the way. #-o



Hopefully next time. I was looking forward to meeting you...


----------



## njTom (Dec 17, 2009)

bcritch said:


> njTom said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may take the short ride and meet you guys for breakfast.
> ...




or he could just pay us in free tackle :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Isnt the 29th like National banana day, anyone need a doctors note(signed Epsteins mother) anyone feel the 29th day of December flu coming on? How bout I left the window cracked, my alarm clock froze and I missed work? Sorry you guys are going to miss out on a free breakfast.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 17, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Isnt the 29th like National banana day, anyone need a doctors note(signed Epsteins mother) anyone feel the 29th day of December flu coming on? How bout I left the window cracked, my alarm clock froze and I missed work? Sorry you guys are going to miss out on a free breakfast.



I feel kinda funny.....like when we used to climb the ropes in gym class. :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Isnt the 29th like National banana day, anyone need a doctors note(signed Epsteins mother) anyone feel the 29th day of December flu coming on? How bout I left the window cracked, my alarm clock froze and I missed work? Sorry you guys are going to miss out on a free breakfast.




doctors note(signed Epsteins mother) :LOL2: My favorite show when I was a kid


----------



## Popeye (Dec 17, 2009)

bcritch said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt the 29th like National banana day, anyone need a doctors note(signed Epsteins mother) anyone feel the 29th day of December flu coming on? How bout I left the window cracked, my alarm clock froze and I missed work? Sorry you guys are going to miss out on a free breakfast.
> ...



Shouldn't that be signed by Epstein's mother's doctor?


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2009)

You tell me


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2009)

Well stay tuned for updates all, Im set to fly into phili tomorrow evening but I suspect this storm is gonna derail my plans! :shock:


----------



## bcritch (Dec 18, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Well stay tuned for updates all, Im set to fly into phili tomorrow evening but I suspect this storm is gonna derail my plans! :shock:


 
6" - 12" for tomorrow.... You're hosed. maybe the weatherman will be wrong :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 18, 2009)

Now its more like 12" to 18" :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Now its more like 12" to 18" :LOL2:



Only 2-4" at the Philly airport (that is where AirBassAddict arrives)


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 19, 2009)

On the phone (well on hold for the last hour!) with nwa, looks like my flight has been canceled


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 19, 2009)

I think 99% of flights going east have been canceled so far.. Sux for the holiday travelers..


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Art project while on hold with NWA:




All was taken care of though, I was able to change the automatically rescheduled flight (Memphis>>Minnesota>>Philly) to a direct flight from Memphis to Philly on the 21st!!!!! Looks like breakfast is still on boys!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2009)

PHEW!!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2009)

Air Bass is prepping for takeoff - ETA at Philly International is 10:30 p.m. I will be there with a big sign that says "SUE" and maybe a few ballons


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Air Bass is prepping for takeoff - ETA at Philly International is 10:30 p.m. I will be there with a big sign that says "SUE" and maybe a few ballons



camera will be ready for this one!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 21, 2009)

You could always show up with your own sign that says "my name is" and hold it above Dave's.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 22, 2009)

Popeye said:


> You could always show up with your own sign that says "my name is" and hold it above Dave's.




No sign or balloons but he did show up with a pizza which is a huge upgrade in my book and put me up for the night at his place (strangely the details of last night i can not remember tho............ 8-[ )


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 25, 2009)

Got a address on the meeting place yet Mr. Moo? 10AM looks good for me, hopefully by then most of you guys will have eaten and will not be as hungry!! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 25, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Got a address on the meeting place yet Mr. Moo? 10AM looks good for me, hopefully by then most of you guys will have eaten and will not be as hungry!! :LOL2:



I like King Crab and Lobster - live lobster


----------



## shamoo (Dec 25, 2009)

Place....White Horse Diner
50 South White Horse Pike
Berlin, NJ 
(856-753-8863)

Date....12/29/09

Time....10.00 am


----------



## Popeye (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's turn by turn directions for whoever is coming to get me... I'll be waiting out front.

Directions to Gideon Ave, Zion, IL 60099 from 50 S White Horse Pike, Berlin, NJ 08009‎
826 mi – about 12 hours 57 mins

1. Head northwest on US-30 W/S White Horse Pike toward Harker Ave
About 9 mins
go 8.5 mi / total 8.5 mi

2. Turn right at Copley Rd
go 0.1 mi / total 8.6 mi

3. Turn left to merge onto I-295 S
About 3 mins
go 2.7 mi / total 11.4 mi

4. Take the exit onto I-76 W Partial toll road Entering Pennsylvania
About 26 mins
go 28.0 mi / total 39.4 mi

5. Take the exit onto I-76 W toward Harrisburg Partial toll road Entering Ohio
About 5 hours 22 mins
go 350 mi / total 389 mi

6. Continue onto Ohio Turnpike
go 0.4 mi / total 389 mi

7. Continue onto I-80 W Partial toll road Entering Indiana
About 5 hours 25 mins
go 354 mi / total 743 mi

8. Continue onto I-90 W Partial toll road Entering Illinois
About 40 mins
go 44.0 mi / total 787 mi

9. Continue onto I-94 W
About 12 mins
go 13.5 mi / total 800 mi

10. Continue onto Skokie Hwy/US-41 N
About 13 mins
go 12.8 mi / total 813 mi

11. Turn right at Buckley Rd
About 4 mins
go 1.5 mi / total 815 mi

12. Turn left at Amstutz Expy
About 2 mins
go 0.9 mi / total 816 mi

13. Continue onto IL-137 N/Sheridan Rd Continue to follow IL-137 N
About 7 mins
go 4.6 mi / total 820 mi

14. Turn left at W Greenwood Ave
go 0.3 mi / total 821 mi

15. Take the 1st right onto IL-137 N/N Sheridan Rd
About 8 mins
go 4.1 mi / total 825 mi

16. Turn left at 29th St
About 2 mins
go 0.8 mi / total 826 mi

17. Turn right at Gideon Ave
Destination will be on the left
About 1 min
go 0.3 mi / total 826 mi


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 25, 2009)

Is that the one we went to last year?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 25, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Here's turn by turn directions for whoever is coming to get me... I'll be waiting out front.
> 
> Directions to Gideon Ave, Zion, IL 60099 from 50 S White Horse Pike, Berlin, NJ 08009‎
> 826 mi – about 12 hours 57 mins
> ...




I am just minutes away


----------



## shamoo (Dec 25, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Is that the one we went to last year?


right up the road Ant, bout 2-3 mins on the left.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 25, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Here's turn by turn directions for whoever is coming to get me... I'll be waiting out front.
> ...




Still sitting out front... with my bags packed... getting rained on... in the cold... all alone...


----------



## njTom (Dec 28, 2009)

Well it looks like I won't be joining you fellas for breakfast tomorrow. The transmission went in my wifes van today and we had to have it towed to the repair shop. I'm sure this is going to cost a fortune . I have to giveup my explorer so she has a vehicle to get to work . Maybe Shamoo can win again and we have breakfast on BA another time  

Tom


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Popeye said:
> ...



In the dark... scared... lonely... almost out of beer...


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking forward to it tomorrow!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2009)

And now I am out of beer.

Have a good time guys. Do you need my mailing address so you can overnight me my portion?


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 29, 2009)

Popeye said:


> And now I am out of beer.
> 
> Have a good time guys. Do you need my mailing address so you can overnight me my portion?


Nah... if you're still outside and drank all that beer, just send the name of the cemetery and the plot #. Dave will be sending flowers. Peetunias, I believe. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2009)

I am gonna miss this one - I am stuck in Illionois looking for Popeye - HE WAS not out front!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 29, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Do you need my mailing address so you can overnight me my portion?




Sure!! I have no problem mailing out our table scraps :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I am gonna miss this one - I am stuck in Illionois looking for Popeye - HE WAS not out front!!!!



No kidding I wasn't out front. I was in Illinois, Not sure where the heck Illionois is. So I went fishin'


----------

